# Curling Leaves



## orangejuice (Dec 17, 2008)

Im in the 4 week of flowering under 1/1000 watt HPS and i noticed the new smaller leaves near buds are curling but all the other older fan leaves show no sign of any defects.  Any one know why i am having curled leaves.  


THanks.


----------



## orangejuice (Dec 17, 2008)

Here are some pictures of the curling leaves I have.  I know its not overwatering because my last crop I had an overwater problems and the signs/curling are different.  Just the new smaller leaves near bud sites are curling; were as the larger fan leaves are straight, no yellow, no brown, just green and healthy looking.  

Got 1 dozen plants under 1/1000 HPS.
4th week in flowering.
Ebb& Flow
Feeding OPEN SESAME dry.


Thanks for any replies.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 17, 2008)

*hows  your ph ?*


----------



## blancolighter (Dec 17, 2008)

From what I can see it looks like the leaves that are curling are kinda in the shadow area of other leaves and not getting direct light. I know this can make leaves droop and curl, but I can't really tell if this is the case for you...


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 18, 2008)

I am with ukgirl on this one, look's like a ph issue either with your water or in your soil.


----------



## smokingjoe (Dec 18, 2008)

Ph or lack of dissolved oxygen in the water.

Do you have an air stone in your res?


----------



## andy52 (Dec 18, 2008)

as stated above,ph is a very important factor.i make dang sure my ph is dead on,at all times.


----------



## TBuds (Dec 22, 2008)

Is the leaf curl up or down? Hood aircooled? Light to close to canopy, ventilation


----------



## orangejuice (Dec 27, 2008)

the leaves are curled down, length-wise.


----------



## orangejuice (Dec 27, 2008)

Ph is at 5.5/no soil. dry clay.


----------



## bluealein56 (Dec 27, 2008)

soil dry?


----------



## nvthis (Dec 27, 2008)

Lengthwise, like curled? Or twisted?

Sorry, you probably mean along the leaf margin?

Nm, just caught your other post..


----------



## Growdude (Dec 27, 2008)

How much of the open sesame are you using? thats strong stuff, Soluble Fertilizer (5-45-19)


----------



## smokingjoe (Dec 27, 2008)

I'm not sure on the soil pH but can't imagine much different to hydro; shouldn't you pH be high 6's to early 7's at the highest?


----------



## Type_S150 (Dec 28, 2008)

smokingjoe said:
			
		

> I'm not sure on the soil pH but can't imagine much different to hydro; shouldn't you pH be high 6's to early 7's at the highest?


Umm no. Soil should be mid 6, hydro is like 5.6-5.8 or something i think.


----------



## iiii (Dec 28, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> as stated above,ph is a very important factor.i make dang sure my ph is dead on,at all times.


 
And what is an appropriate pH for Flowering plants, Andy?....


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Dec 28, 2008)

I like to keep my soil ph around 6.5 - 6.8. It varies a little bit but not much. It really does look like a ph issue; 5.5 in soil is too low. If it was over fertilization your leaf tips should be curling like claws as well and I don't see that in your pictures.


----------



## Budster (Dec 29, 2008)

i agree that there is a ph problem as was said soil should be over 6 and below 7 as optimum. hydro 5.5. i would not know about clay.


----------



## Budster (Dec 29, 2008)

i would like to add that it should not be a problem at this stage.


----------



## hairchick40v (Dec 31, 2008)

My leaves are curling a bit too...  I thought it could be I haven't fert. in a week or so...  With Holidays, I am suprised I got the lights on and off like I was suppossed too...  And my big plant is beside the light instead of under it...

As with everything in my life, I have gotten ahead of my facilities...  I live in a constant game of catch up!!!

Could these factors cause MY curling????

ie: constant veg since october...waiting for better light set up to bud...  workin in soil...  PH???


----------



## andy52 (Dec 31, 2008)

going back reading this thread,i agree with blanco.,the leaves are getting crowed out by the canopy probably.i have this issue at times.it is due to not enough light getting to some of the leaves.i do not worry about it.i do rotate the plants on occassion.just be sure you have your ph adjusted to between 5.5-5.8


----------



## tokinmarine2008 (Dec 31, 2008)

I have been in Veg since early october as well, and just set the lights back 5 days ago.  I also am using FFoF soil and FF nutes.  My plants are super healthy and look great.  I have yet to have pH problems in my soil.
Juice- I would feed them.  I have had leaves looking like that and my babies just needed a good feeding with pH adjusted water.  I know pH can be a real problem for some people.  I constantly check my soils pH and the run off just to make sure.  My pH is 6.2-6.5 at all times.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 1, 2009)

PH  should be 6.3--6.8  anything under 6.0  will make the plant do some funcky ****..Allways test your run off when in soil..IMO..the first sign of something not looking or acting right...I use disstiled water from the store..but it still reads 7  sometimes..so I use PH  up/down  and run my PH  @ 6.4  constant  veg and flower...IMO..i would get some up/down...and start checking your run off..hope this helps:bolt::bong:

I use Fox Farm...heres a feed schedual..  ( change xx 2 tt )
hxxp://foxfarmfertilizer.com/soilfeed.pdf


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 1, 2009)

andy52 said:
			
		

> going back reading this thread,i agree with blanco.,the leaves are getting crowed out by the canopy probably.i have this issue at times.it is due to not enough light getting to some of the leaves.i do not worry about it.i do rotate the plants on occassion.just be sure you have your ph adjusted to between 5.5-5.8


 
andy ...this is a soil grower..Ph  you stated is Hydro..


----------

